#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Copying data from excel to Powerpoint

## chrisellis250

Hello,

I have a macro which copies data in a specific cell in my worksheet to a bookmark in a specific word document. 

Is there a way to do this in PowerPoint? I have noticed that PPT does not have bookmarks?

TIA

Chris

----------


## dflak

There are a couple of ways to do this: one way is to make a link in PowerPoint to the Excel Document. When you open PowerPoint and update links, it will open the Excel document, extract the data and display it. This is fine if the Excel document opens and closes quickly an you don't have too many links. Some of the advantages of this method is that the PowerPoint presentation itself is flexible and you get real time data without having to open the Excel sheet manually. The downside is that if you have a lot of links and the sheets are slow, it can take time.

An alternative is presented here: https://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-...rom-excel.html. In this version you copy static pictures of ranges and charts - the advantage of this method is that it is quick. The disadvantage is that it only works with a fixed format presentation.

----------

